# Piranha Puppet Show



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He's starting to get a little more comfortable in his "new" home.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Funny stuff


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool video


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

There's definitely method to the madness


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

awsome !









now try with your fingers


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice video


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Lol that's too funny


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Brilliant. I had to do this for my fish lmao.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this is different


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL, love the puppet technique .I had to do the same thing with my rhom but my red belly shoal finger chased first day I put them into their tank. Is that a 46 gal bowfront or a 50 gal bowfront. Cool vid by the way cool to see that Iam not crazy like people told me lol...*MOOHAHAHA! HAHAHA!







*


----------

